# dap indoor outdoor sealent



## InvertaHerp (Mar 4, 2013)

DAP, Dynaflex 230 10.1 oz. Sealant Brown (12-Pack), 203882 at The Home Depot - Mobile

Is this silicone frog safe to use to adhere the background?


----------



## InvertaHerp (Mar 4, 2013)

Hello? This is kind of urgent


----------



## redfrogger (Nov 6, 2010)

No. The general consensus is that aquarium grade silicone is best then GE 1 is next best.

Do not use DAP


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

No, that stuff is not suitable for use in a vivarium.

You want a 100% food grade silicone product, something that does not contain mold inhibitors like those found in GE2. Many have used GE silicone 2 without problems, myself included, but I no longer do.

I have been using this product:

https://www.siliconedepot.com/silicone-sealant.php?page=details&id=48

It is seriously heavy duty thick, RTV acetoxy cure, 100% silicone, aquarium grade.


----------



## Treed (Sep 25, 2012)

I use DAP. However the tubes i get say 100% silicone rubber sealant. Hopefully it's okay b/c I've done 12+ tanks with it. : /


----------



## InvertaHerp (Mar 4, 2013)

I think I will return it. Does home depot sell the onea that were suggested


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

InvertaHerp said:


> I think I will return it. Does home depot sell the onea that were suggested


You _THINK_ you will return it? I certainly hope you decide to return it. You understand that the product you linked to is not even a silicone product, right? It's not that it is not a safe type of silicone. It is not even silicone at all. This product is absolutely NOT a vivarium safe product.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Here are some vivarium safe silicones.



Pumilo said:


> Caulk is not a viv safe sealant. Many silicones are safe. I much prefer a silicone with no organotins in the curing agent. Silicones that I have used in my own vivs are:
> 
> GE Silicone 1 (not GE 2) (a pleasure to work with, but I have only ever seen it in clear)
> 
> ...


----------



## InvertaHerp (Mar 4, 2013)

I picked up ace brand 100 % clear silicone. Good?


----------



## InvertaHerp (Mar 4, 2013)

Architectural grade


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes, the Ace brand silicone you purchased is Acetic cure, which is typically considered safer. The Ace Hardware brand has an excellent texture and consistency, making it a pleasure to work with. Much better than the DAP silicone that was probably on the shelf right beside that one. (However the DAP is safe too.)


----------

